# amazon swords



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i have 4 amazon swords in a 30 gallon, i have had em in for liek 2 weeks, they almost look like they are turning brown, i bought a floraglo light for plant groth, but that is all, and ikeep the light on like 20 hrs a day, is there something imn doing wrong? oh and the piranha isnt in there yet, so there not gettin eatin, unless my lil feeders are nibblin, but i can see any dmg from them. thx in advance


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I am no plant expert but how many watts is your light strip? I know that the swords need moderate to high amount of light. Are you using one or two bulbs? These question might help in finding a solution.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

its a floraglo by hagen, its 24" legnth 20W


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I too wanted to put Amazon Swords into my 29 gallon tank, but my light strip is rated at 20 watts. Since swords are moderate to high amount of light, I would have to retro-fit my light strip with a ballast with higher watts. From what I have learned, planted tanks need about 2-4 watts per gallon around a depth of 24", and I would have to increase my light strip to 60 watts. I would have to replace the ballast that can handle the increased watts and provide more light. But this might not be your problem. Are you using a substrate for your plants? Is your plants getting enough nutrients? As I said before, I am no plant expert and don't really don't have a green thumb. I hope Jim has a better answer and he see this tread soon!


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

do u know if i can just buy a new top that is rated for higher wattage? or maybe even just add another top and have 2 lights, maybe that woudl work


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

20 hours per day?????
This is way to much!
Try installing a second FloraGlo and leave the lights on for 12 hours per day.I suggest you to add some furtilizer also in order to give to the plants the needed nutrients.
I suggest you put some "Root tabs +Iron" (tables) from Aquarium Pharmaceuticals on the roots of the plants, and "Flourish" (liquid) from Seachem.
I have try these two and they are the best IMO.

Enjoy your plants!!!


----------

